# Eggcrate diffuser, where to buy?



## hornet (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm chasing eggcrate diffuser as the thread title states, any ides where i can get this and how much it is worth?


----------



## Tristan (Dec 17, 2010)

i read on another forum that Trident Plastic Engineering in Newcastle can sell that Trident Plastic Engineering - Located in Cardiff (NSW) - AussieWeb Local Search

these guys are in brisbane and i think sydney might be of help
REGENT BUILDING PRODUCTS, BRISBANE-EAST BRISBANE, 39-41 WELLINGTON ROAD


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 17, 2010)

How small do you need the holes to be?

Hang out the back of bakeries or restaurants. They'll have some plastic trays out back that I use for false bottoms.


----------



## hornet (Dec 17, 2010)

cheers guys  its for false bottoms i need it for. Got any pics of your false bottom setups mate?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 17, 2010)

Can't really see it there. 
But yer it goes large pebbles then egg crate, fine mesh then a mix of spagmum moss and coco peat.


----------



## Luohanfan (Dec 17, 2010)

Bunnings, called "light diffuser"


----------

